# We're back! Samplecast #41 now live with "Heavyocity NOVO" review, news, freebies & more



## reutunes (Apr 27, 2017)

After our short hiatus, we're back with a new episode of The Samplecast. Thanks to everybody who has sent me messages over the last few weeks - your support and enthusiasm for the show has been invaluable. This episode features 18 different sample libraries and plug-ins; a review of Heavyocity's "NOVO : Modern Strings", news, developer updates, bargains and loads of freebies.

Don't forget about the http://thesamplecast.com/the-samplecast-podcast-vol-2-episode-41/ (podcast) - it's an extended version of the show with more chat, music, product demos and full demo tracks. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

http://bit.ly/2phAbxT (Decimator Drums – Audio Imperia)
Swing More! – ProjectSAM
http://bit.ly/2nXPz0y (Eris Stringis – Composers Tools)
BT Phobos – Spitfire Audio
Synthophone – Sampleso
http://bit.ly/2plOyj8 (Drums of the Deep 2 : Unleashed – Auddict)
Oceania – Performance Samples
Fluffy Audio bundle – Audio Plugin Deals
Carbon Electra Synth – Plugin Boutique
Halcyon – Soundspot
NOVO: Modern Strings – Heavyocity
Thunder X3M Taiko – Strezov Sampling
Free World – Sound Ethers
Cello Over Pressure – SoundMutare
http://www.looplords.net/ (Free Packs – Loop Lords)
RX6 – iZotope
http://bit.ly/2pknN25 (Berlin Brass Muted Brass – Orchestral Tools)
Peak Rider 2 – Impact Soundworks


----------



## brynolf (May 5, 2017)

Your work is greatly appreciated. Keep it up!


----------



## reutunes (May 7, 2017)

brynolf said:


> Your work is greatly appreciated. Keep it up!





brynolf said:


> Your work is greatly appreciated. Keep it up!


Thanks so much @brynolf - really appreciated. It's a tough job to keep up with all the news etc but I do my best every week.


----------

